

Twittering with Google Analytics and Google Website Optimizer - zslwork
http://analytics.blogspot.com/search/label/Advanced%20Topics
Actually, that is kinda cool. Definitely a good way to waste time if you want to. =) And we appreciate how Twitter has been a powerful force in the current Iranian election. It's a novel and intimate way to broadcast - and even moreso to listen - many to many.
======
amoore
It's my understanding that if you specify the URL of javascript with "//" at
the beginning instead of "<http://> or "<https://> that the browser will
choose whichever it used to fetch the original page. I'm not sure if it's
supported by most browsers or not. Searching google for this kind of
information has proven most difficult because I don't know any reasonable
keywords to use. Anyone have good experience using this method?

